# Please don't flame me...



## MaxGlide (Jun 21, 2014)

I know not the right forum but not sure how many look in the wanted section...

I'm looking for a middleweight, three speed bike along the lines of a Tiger or Typhoon, or Corvette or any other make.

Thanks.... wayne


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2014)

You mean like a blow torch or Napalm?


----------

